

Celebrating Betrand Serlet and Craig Federighi - samps
http://blog.wilshipley.com/2011/03/celebrating-betrand-serlet-and-craig.html

======
yoda_sl
Like Wil I know both since the NeXT/NeXTStep days and what his blog post
describe is quite accurate for Bertrand and Craig. He is slightly incorrect on
the reasons/timing of Craig leaving Apple since WebObjects Java was just at a
really early stage at the time he left and the offer from Ariba was a good
one.

Loosing Bertrand in the Mac OS world is quite a news by itself but at the same
time getting Craig is quite a news too.

